# SPOILER **** Strictly come dancing*** SPOILER



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm going to post the results of Sat 6th Nov so you've been warned........................


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Bottom 2 were:




Brendan and Michelle
Flavia and Jimi








Flavia and Jimi went xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

ooooh thanks!  Can tease my mum with it later!!! 

Sue


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

doesn't make sense.

Thank you Mrs Keats

xx


----------



## Betrys (Feb 17, 2008)

Good to know as I'm an addict at the moment. I'm sure I'm being thick, but how did you find out...or is it a crown secret?

x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

any news on this weeks? 

Sue


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

There is yes.....................................


Ya ready - LOOK AWAY NOW!!!!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Felicity and whatshisname
Michelle and Brendan






Michelle and Brendan out xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

oooh - will let mum know tomorrow - thanks!!!   

Sue


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

the wooden one goes!!  Fab voice but not too good at dancin .. altho Anne does need to go now x x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Have been told that after the telephone voting Ann and Anton are always quite near the top - not even close to going!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

evening Mrs K! 

Sue


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Evnin'




Rightio..............................


Bottom 2:


Patsy and Felicity.




Felicity gone


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

loving this thread


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

You are a star, Mrs K - thanks for the info! 

It is starting to look like Big Bird Widdy can go all the way! Wonder if this will make a farce out of a "dancing" competition and if it will affect future series. Wonder what the dancers and the doddery old twit really think of it all...........

Sue


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I can't help thinking that Anton must be gutted!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Bottom 2 were


Gavin
Patsy




Patsy has gone


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

No!!!  She was better than Gavin!  And looks totally amazing x x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Me gutted too


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I went to a concert this evening so I missed it, how amazingly bad was Widdy??

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Evening MrsKeats!!!   

Any gossip this week? 

Sue


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

missed the dancing tonight how bad was widdy. My mum loves her and  I get really told off for saying she must go


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I am a bad mole     . Fell asleep - A just woke for some milk so I found out quick    


Bottom 2


Scott -    


Ann -    




ANN HAS GONE - YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

ooooh, thanks MrsK!!!!     You are forgiven!  You must have needed that sleep then!

My dad will be very happy, he groans with disappointment every time I tell him that Ann is still in!!  (Would have never believed that he would become addicted to that programme!    ) 

Sue


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

*Bless Anne - she's game for a laugh but needed to go weeks ago x
*


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

thank the Lord ;-)


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh no. I wanted to see her show dance in the final. Would rather Gavin went
x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Going it alone - Gavin is the one that is really annoying me, but I don't know why! 

Sue


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Gavin is soooo annoying. REally want him to go next week. Is he thick or does he really believe that he's as good as the others just scuppered by nerves?


I really liked Anne as she and Anton gave great entertainment and she's proved that just because you're older, unfit and uncoordinated doesn't mean you can't have fun dancing. It was past time for her to go though as it's not fair on the ones that can dance now it's down to the serious stages.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't like Gavin as a person (well he has no personality) but always nice to have some egg candy about, particularly when they strip him to the waist!
L x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh yes, it is all "look at me, aren't I gorgeous without my shirt, look at my body" - no thanks, surprised an ego like that could get through the door!

Sue


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

My crystal ball is just astonishing    


Did you know that Cher goes in X-factor tonight?


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Bloody hope you're right there!!  She's getting on my wick now!!!  Far to big for her boots.. x x 

Your crystal ball is brilliant!!


----------



## starting out (Jul 19, 2010)

Does anyone know the results for tonight. I guess Gavin but not sure who else.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

So who do you think will win tonight?

I think it will be:

1. Kara & Artem
2. Matt & Aliona
3. Pamela & James


----------

